# Engine Speed (RPM) Sensor replacement



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Hello all. So I've asked in the Audiworld forums with no help. 

My A6 with the 30v 2.8 liter v6 has started having a random starting issue. It will start fine for a while and then just turn over and not. 

It never trips the engine light but it does throw a pending code when I scan it.

P0322 - RPM Sensor, crank sensor. ( I know thats not the exact description)

So finally my question, 

I've ordered a new one but I can't seem to find the location of the installed one. Unfortunately I'm in VA right now and my manual is in WA. Can someone please give me a description, scan in a page with a picture, or post a photo? 

Is this something I can swap out in a parking lot fairly quickly or should I rent a auto repair stall? 

Appreciatively,
Frankie


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

The engine speed sensor (RPM) G28 is located in the transmission bell housing, in front of the CV shaft on the driver side of the car. It is very near where the transmission attaches to the engine, and up about 3 inches higher than the CV joint. It is held in with one bolt and can be seen just behind the wheel liner.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

tryin2vw said:


> The engine speed sensor (RPM) G28 is located in the transmission bell housing, in front of the CV shaft on the driver side of the car. It is very near where the transmission attaches to the engine, and up about 3 inches higher than the CV joint. It is held in with one bolt and can be seen just behind the wheel liner.


Excellent! 

Thank you so much for the detailed description. Hopefully I can have this starting problem kicked pretty quick.


----------



## sgentile787 (Feb 4, 2010)

just had same issue with my dub, crank position sensor. was one hex screw and a plug, very simple after searching for it for 30 minutes haha but yea, under the car drivers side front side of the block. GL


----------



## BGG (Jan 29, 2011)

sgentile787 said:


> just had same issue with my dub, crank position sensor. was one hex screw and a plug, very simple after searching for it for 30 minutes haha but yea, under the car drivers side front side of the block. GL


What size hex is it?


----------

